# RTE's "Future Shock - Property Crash" program



## colly (16 Apr 2007)

[broken link removed]

Very good program did anyone see it?  Richard Curran  gave some very solid reasons as to why a price correction is quite liely in the Irish and how a 'soft landing' that the banks are taking about is not very likely... It has really made me change my mind on the possibility of a crash, and he has made me think twice about buying now at peak risk period...

Any comments?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Apr 2007)

Check Letting Off STeam


----------

